# Moebius Battlestar Galactica painting advice?



## paradoxum (Jan 28, 2011)

Seems like a nice kit, i've never painted a starship model before but I have built a couple of Gundams and sprayed them with cans, they came out pretty nice - the Galactica seems to mostly be only a couple of colours, grey/black etc, but for anyone that's done it, I mean do you just spray the entire thing in grey?

Also do you need to use pins or anything in it's construction or does it snap/glue together?

And are there any extra's I should pickup like 3rd party decal kits or lighting systems?

thanks


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The G goes together so good it bascially builds itself. if your using rattle cans do 2 colors, metallic grey and a light grey. put the light grey done 1st, mask off the armor plating, spray the metallic and do a pin wash.

I also recomend the Acreation decals for the hull plating and Paragrafix etch set!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

sg-99 said:


> ...I also recomend the Acreation decals for the hull plating and Paragrafix etch set!


I second the recommendation for Acreations decals ... and it's now (or rather, soon will be) etch set*s*  http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=317379


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Check out Aaron Skinner's review of the kit in the new Fine Scale Modeler. He did a rather nice job on it, and it should give you some painting ideas.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Modify the way the "head" sits to make it align with the body, then paint Tamiya German Gray, then a black wash and then finally Acreation decals. Lighted engines, landing bays, pod recesses and aligator head.

Or at least thats what I'm going to do.


----------



## paradoxum (Jan 28, 2011)

aligator head? what's that?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The aligator head is the three part assembly front of the ship.

Yes, there's a slight misalignment to be completely accurate, but you don't have to make any modifications to still have a great looking kit. (The whole assembly is shifted a shade too high so there's a lip at the top and bottom.)


----------



## paradoxum (Jan 28, 2011)

so is that some extra you can get to fix the alignment?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I've listed out some of the things you need to rectify on the alligator head over at my blog


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's a fun kit. I just finished mine.

I went with the metallic look. Sprayed it Metallic Grey and then did the outer panels alumininium with different panels painted darker shades and then a pin wash of black in the panel lines.

I didn't feel the need for 3rd party material but it does help enhance it if you want to go the extra mile.


----------



## paradoxum (Jan 28, 2011)

ryoga said:


> I've listed out some of the things you need to rectify on the alligator head over at my blog


thanks for the link, I didn't realise there were so many inaccuracies that needed fixing, and with me being a perfectionist I don't know if i'd be happy unless I fixed them.. gah!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Depending on how much detail you want to get into, you could get good results by picking a couple of spray-can grays (one darker, one lighter) to represent the Galactica - then go with a decal set to indicate hull panels.

With an airbrush, you have greater flexibility to go with something more subtle. Here's where I'm at with mine:

BlackBirdCD's Moebius Galactica

I've gotten this far with only a couple of weeks' worth of effort (a couple of hours every other night or so). Even free-handing the armor plates (with a straight-edged card) is pretty fast. The complexity you see in the photos was done with a template and several passes with a variety of off-color paints.

Definitely consider the photo-etch set if you want better guns, raised letters for the Galactica nameplate, and the missing museum windows.


----------



## paradoxum (Jan 28, 2011)

that looks cool; I don't really want to shell out for a good airbrush and learn to use it, I guess i'm just a bit lazy there.. plus I don't have unlimited funds. 

what exactly are these etch sets? i've never heard the term before


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

You can find them here:
http://www.paragrafix.biz/

And here:
http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX133


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

BlackBird's Galactica is super sweet! I saw what he has so far at our last Sci-Fi meeting. Very Good work Chris! :thumbsup: Too bad we did not get a chance to chat.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Whoa! *Nice* job, Chris!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks you guys!


----------

